
In tough economy, working 7 days becomes norm for some - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/02/23/seven.days.irpt/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
josefresco
Can't we program some sort of software to write articles like these? Insert
say 3 names of people who are now working 7 days of week, 1 quote from each,
pull some generic stat about average number of work hours per week and Bob's
your uncle.

